# We are thrilled with our "freak!" Gorgeous Trot!



## I AM Ranch (Jul 7, 2012)

Remember this colt? He is now 10 weeks and still trotting big. I know my daughter wants to make a tribute to his father, Whitneyvilles Steam Roller, who we lost almost a year ago. This colt moves just like his daddy. Great impulsion, great hocks, and great action! I hope you enjoy watching him as much as we do




As he grows and he gets butt high, his hocks are not quite as stunning as before, but this will balance out as he matures. He is also changing colors. He will lighten up and lose his sooty color as the days go by.


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jul 7, 2012)

Here he was at 3 days old.


----------



## Cricket8 (Jul 7, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Mima Acres (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 10, 2012)

He is stunning! Just breathtaking!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorgeous guy!


----------



## New mini (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW He is a geogeous guy


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 10, 2012)

Brings tears to my eyes to watch such beauty, thank you!


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for enjoying him! A little Steam Roller lives on.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh man, he is awesome


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, what a _gorgeous mover!_


----------



## lexischase (Jul 27, 2012)

What a phenomenal colt! I love your youtube channel! You have magnificent mini's! I am absolutely in love with Design!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW What a Gorgeous Boy!!!



I'm Drooling



:drool


----------

